# Where to find free Tug ads?



## mindy35 (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess this question is directed to the site administrators.

I was reading a thread and saw your signature link labeled "Unlimited FREE classified ads for TUGBBS members here!"

I am familiar with the Classified ads with a link to tug2.net in the red bar situated above but this is different thread and seems to be formatted like the BBS.

I clicked on it and thought great! I filled out the info to place what looks like will be a nice formatted ad. I understand my ad is waiting to be approved before it is posted....that is not my question.

Now I am trying to find the entire thread for these ads for selling and renting. I keep arriving at either the old style classifieds or the home of the BBS. I am not finding the thread that would lead me to any of these sell/rent postings.

Now,I started to think that if I'm having a problem (and _I _even have my page bookmarked so I do have the designated link)...and _I _cannot find the source of the entire thread, I don't know how potential buyers/renters will be able to happen upon it? Why are these free and the others not? What is the reasoning behind offering both? Are you in the beta phase or trying to transition away from the old classified database model? 

Shouldn't something as major as this have it's own heading in the forum.... alongside the topical discussion categories? I'm confused.

Lastly, and this question may be answered when the ad posts, how do you edit? I could not do that after the pictures were uploaded.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2008)

mindy35 said:


> I guess this question is directed to the site administrators.
> 
> I was reading a thread and saw your signature link labeled "Unlimited FREE classified ads for TUGBBS members here!"
> 
> ...



The only place you will find Ads posted in a "thread" in the _BBS Forums_ is the Last Minute Rental Board which is right below the Ask TPI Board, in the regular TUG Forums.  There are also two Classified Ads Systems (old and new) which are _separate_ from the BBS.



> Now,I started to think that if I'm having a problem (and _I _even have my page bookmarked so I do have the designated link)...and _I _cannot find the source of the entire thread, I don't know how potential buyers/renters will be able to happen upon it? Why are these free and the others not? What is the reasoning behind offering both? Are you in the beta phase or trying to transition away from the old classified database model?


The new Ad system was announced and explained here  - New TUG Classified Ad BETA Program

More info. - Instructions for the new classified Ads System



> Shouldn't something as major as this have it's own heading in the forum.... alongside the topical discussion categories? I'm confused.



The Classified Ads are not _part_ of the BBS so they are not listed with the other forums, however both Ad systems (old and new) are linked in the Red Bar at the top of the page where is says Classified Ads.  Once you click on the Classified Ads Link, Click on NEW CLASSIFIED ADS PROGRAM to get to the free one.

Visitors will find a link to the TUG Classified Ads on the left side of the TUG Home Page under Timeshare News/info..

Since this isn't about the BBS, I am moving the thread to the "About the Rest of TUG Forum."


----------



## mindy35 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you for your thorough response Denise. Now I can at least find the whole section.

I will say that for the amount of times I have visited the classified ad board, I had not really focused on that one small paragraph. It is a nice new feature and it would be great if it were more prominent. Are there plans to make the new board more integrated?

I know you said it is not part of the BBS but when you arrive there, the heading on the page does say "Tug BBS" in the same format so you can understand my confusion. I now have lots of studying to do.

Thanks again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 16, 2008)

it was originally intended to replace the existing classified ad section...however issues with the software prevented that from happening.

Vs taking it offline permanently...we just left it up and made it free for all to use.

Advertising it more prominently would only multiply the confusion IMO.


----------

